# Java Applet zur Fernsteuerung von Fahrstuhl Modell



## RoadRunner0 (16 Februar 2005)

Hallo,
Hab schon vieles probiert aber vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen.

Hab auf der S7 von Siemens nen Fahrstuhl Modell gesteuert auch mit Fernsteuerung über WinCC klappt schon.
Synchron dazu hab ich nen Applet so programmiert des es genauso arbeitet wie der Fahrstuhl.

Aber jetz wollt ich nen Schritt weiter gehen und versuchen das was jetzt über WinCC läuft über das Applet zu steuern.
Weiß aber nicht wie ich von außen an die SPS rankommen soll.

Diese Siemens s7applets.jar und s7api.jar hab ich mir schon angeschaut aber versteh nur Bahnhof  :?  weil bin erst seit ner Woche beim SPS lernen und Java Applet programmiern bei.
Oder könnte man die Siemens Dinger so umschreiben das die Variablen(eigentlich sind ja nur Merker) geschrieben und gelesen werden können.(Wenn man mal für ein paar Sek die Copyrigths vergessen würde)

Bin für alle Tipps offen.  :wink:  

lg RoadRunner0


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ein Member ist ganz firm in der Geschichte, kannst ja mal hier gucken:
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2192

MfG
Dietmar


----------



## plc_tippser (16 Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Die s7applets.jar und s7api.jar sind in der IT CP-Baugruppe und arbeiten mit den S7 Befehlen. Ich glaube nicht, das du da etwas von brauchen kannst.

Wieviel Aufwand ist es, so ein Applet zu erstellen? Ich würde evt. einige brauchen, da die o.g. Lib ja nicht viel hergibt.

pt


----------



## RoadRunner0 (16 Februar 2005)

das Applet erstellen war nicht schwer, aber die Anbindung an die SPS funzt halt nich.
Bei bedarf kann ich dir gern die .class datei mal zuschicken.


----------



## RoadRunner0 (16 Februar 2005)

@plc tippser:


> Das ist der Aufruf. Den habe ich so aus dem Handbuch übernommen.
> Die Bsp. im Ordner "examples" laufen auch nicht, dafür aber die Default Page des CPs.



Wo kriegt man so ein Handbuch her oder ist das nur so eine pdf von Siemens?

lg RR


----------



## plc_tippser (16 Februar 2005)

Das ist auf der CD die irgendwo (ich weiß es nicht mehr) bei war. Es gibt einige PDF´s, eins über die Applets. Will mal schauen, ob ich es irgendwo hier gerade hab.

pt


----------



## plc_tippser (16 Februar 2005)

Also hier http://support.automation.siemens.c...se&objid=10806025&siteid=cseus&subtype=133300
findest du wenn du bei Suchen Applets eingibst, genau das Handbuch über die Beans und Applets.

pt


----------



## RoadRunner0 (16 Februar 2005)

DANKEEEEEEEEEE habs gefunden

da muß es noch irgendwo so eine  s7beansAPI.jar Datei geben war die bei dir dabei?  
bei meiner SPS fehlt irgendwie die Hälfte   

hab nen tollen link gefunden der beschreibt wie man die SiemensApplets einbindet, nur die beschriebene Software VisualAge 4 for Java von IBM gibts nirgends mehr. 
http://www.energietechnik.fh-dortmu...troller_infos/TIA_Module/E2_Web_mit_CP343.pdf


----------



## RoadRunner0 (16 Februar 2005)

hat irgend jemand die S7BeansAPI Datei für die CP 341 IT ?


----------



## Ralle (17 Februar 2005)

@roadrunner0
Schau mal hier, da gibt es den Nachfolger von VisualAge.

http://www-306.ibm.com/software/awdtools/vajava/


----------



## plc_tippser (17 Februar 2005)

RoadRunner0 schrieb:
			
		

> hat irgend jemand die S7BeansAPI Datei für die CP 341 IT ?



 :lol: Joooh.

Schick mir deine Mailaadr. per PN oder so, dann packe ich sie morgen ein.

pt


----------



## RoadRunner0 (23 Februar 2005)

*mail addy*

sorry das ich erst so spät schreib.
Bin echt saublöd, mittlerweile hab ich gemerkt das die x jar files die besagten BeanAPIs sind

trotzdem danke fürs Angebot die zuzusenden!

ute@mm00.de ist die Adresse, und ICQ ist 259695175(bin fast immer online auch wenn das Ding da unten was anderes anzeigt) vielleicht kann mir ja jemand beim schreiben von Applets helfen.

viele grüße RoadRunner0


----------

